# 04 tail lights



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey all, i drive an 02' Spec-V- and i was driving past the nissan dealer yesterday and saw the new 04 tail lights ( smoked). i was wondering if any of you guys know where i can find some ( cheap?) cuz i think it would look tight on an 02-03


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

junk yards if ur lucky.

other than that your out of luck cuz they are too new.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah- im heading up to my local nissan dealer today to see if i can score any cuz i want those soo badly.


....it would be sad to see a brand new Spec-V in the junkyards


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

if you go and look on ebay, there are blacked out Altezzas for $140 and they look alot like the new ones, execpt with a clear lens. i think i'm gonna get those, they have a definate JDM taste


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

if you feel like gettin raped... you can buy em from the dealership


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

*04 tail lights swap*

has anyone swapped their 02-03 tail lights with the new 04 tail lights


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

I am wondering the same thing


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

no but I want to


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

quite a few actually....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

dealer is around 100 each....make sure you put this in the correct forum next time.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I thought the same thing, like the 03 front and the 04 tailights, I wonder if they swap out? any fit problems or the same body? I may get a set of those, or maybe the APC blackout units too. But I bought the 03 because of the front end, )04's look poopy and have no distinction from the other sentras. 
Chris 92, 03 SE-R


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i think they should cuz it would be awesome to see a 02-03 spec with the smoked 04 tail, i dunno bout you guys, but i like the 02-03 front end better, the new one is just .... blah


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ok .... we all know they would look cool.... i just wanna hear from people who have actually done it


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Someone did it on b15sentra, they said it fit nicely, the only problem is it mounts in different spots, so I believe he had to do some custom work to get them to mount in place.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats not too bad i think its worth it, find the link for me please, maybe a DIY?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Or I could study for the 3 tests I have this week and you could search for it


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

true that sr20demon, them midterms are a biatch. look, how hard can it be? they're brake lights! have you guys ever lifted up the trunk lining? if you havent, go do it, and see how the lights are held on and how they fit into the body, then figure it out for yourself, and for god sakes search!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i know a guy that took his 03 spec v and put in 04 taillights, he looks so soo soooooo cool. its alot better.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

my question was answered a long time ago.... i just wanted to know if the holes match up..... and i searched before i even thought about puttin it on here...... alot


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

oh well, it still looks cool. he had to drill holes.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

it's probably cheaper to just get some of the altezzas for our car and I think they look just as good.... I have the CF ones, they sell for around 150 on ebay. I'm trying to find the specV emblems off of an 04 tho, those r so much better than our crappy stickers that i took off the 3rd day i had my car. I just put a specV license plate on and called it good


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I've had mine for awhile now,if I remember they where under
$70 each, you have to trim and relocate 3 of the holes.I also
put on the 04 Spec-V emblems,I think they where about $12


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

sweet.... thats incredibly cheap.... dyou get em from the dealership?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

awesome bro, where did you order the tails from? pics?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I got everything at ABC Nissan 1-800-373-1066
and sorry,I dont have a way of posting pic's


----------



## cali-titan (Dec 13, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> I got everything at ABC Nissan 1-800-373-1066
> and sorry,I dont have a way of posting pic's


Hello, 
How much of a pain was to change the lights, Wife wants the new tail lights for Christmas... and I don't want to mess up the sentra.
Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you want to put 04 lights in an 02/03 you can do it, it requires some modifications though.


----------



## cali-titan (Dec 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> if you want to put 04 lights in an 02/03 you can do it, it requires some modifications though.


What kind of mods, can please explain, I realy want to do it for her. but... 
Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

iirc you have to drill holes. i would consider painting the 02/03 lights because also iirc the 04 petrude.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

try going to 
this spot 
or 
way phater 
also sick tail lights 

check out those just to get an idea, make sure you buy them brand new. :thumbup:


----------

